# anyone fishing the rigs Monday night?



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

we are going to leave Monday afternoon around 5. Plans are to fish the ram and drill ship. IF we don't catch a yf I'm going to head out to the 8505 and horn mountain.


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

reelhard86 said:


> we are going to leave Monday afternoon around 5. Plans are to fish the ram and drill ship. IF we don't catch a yf I'm going to head out to the 8505 and horn mountain.


Read on another thread that the drillship was moved.wonder how that will affect fishing and anyone knows where it was moved to


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Drill ship West Neptune has moved about 10 miles south of Horn MT. Also, Ram was in dirty water. As of Sat afternoon.


----------

